# Ready to shoot vs. buying it all



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

For a beginner, myself and g/f, does it really matter to buy the bow and everything seperate or buying a ready to shoot with everything on it. My last bow, the one that was stolen, I bought the bow and than bought everything to put on it. Does it really matter for beginners?


----------



## remcorebond (Jul 14, 2008)

The best thing you can do, IMO Chris is to go to good archery shop. Not a box store. It may cost a bit more but the personal service they provide is invaluable to a beginner. Adams archery in Milan would be worth looking into.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

beginner - get the ready to shoot package and get them used to shooting a bow

more experienced - get better equipment than the package, you will be able to tell the difference if you are used to shooting a bow


----------



## datplanet (Dec 20, 2009)

If you are new a RTS package is ideal. But it comes down to how much do you want to spend.


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

If you do a little research on here and Archerytalk you should be able to figure out which pin sights and rests most hunters like. It may save you money in the long run. My ready to shoot package lasted about 2 weeks before I changed the sight and rest. If I could go back, I would have purchased a bare bow and done a little research.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I bought by verticle bow at Adams. I was getting back into it. I knew what I had shot and talked it over with them. They basically made me a "package" for what I wanted. A good shop will talk to you about what you want/like and help put it all together. If you have a certain price point I'm sure they can help get to that and make recommendations.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

I bought a Bear Charge from my local proshop this year. I went with the RTS version and had them put a different peep on. Overall the rest of the components were good.


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

I have bows with RTS and price is betterfor the dealer! But I have put a package together for some for the same price and the customer actually got better equipment. With that option you can upgrade then and pay close to what the price was, without just taking one off and shelving it, and installing a new one.


----------

